Ask HN: What's Your Backup Plan? - adawg4
======
AnimalMuppet
Could you be a bit more specific? My backup plan for what? The economy failing
to recover (or falling further apart)? Getting Covid? Losing my job? AI making
programming obsolete? Nuclear war? Alien invasion? Zombie apocalypse?

One backup plan doesn't cover all possible scenarios...

------
simonblack
Always look in the rear-view mirrors. Better still, make sure your reversing
camera is working.

After that, rsync daily.

------
aminozuur
My modest savings and low expenditures allow me to not have to stress about a
backup plan.

------
billconan
become a youtuber

become a farmer

